# Lavender vs. Blue



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

WHat us the difference? Could you not stabilize the blue gene by introduction of the lavender gene?


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't think so. The lavender will behave as though it's black. 

The first generation you'll get blacks and blues.

Subsequent generations will be black, splash, blue and lavender.

Not sure what would happen if you could get a bird homozygous for both splash and lavender. It might be really interesting to try.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I want to try. I want to cross blue laced red Wyandotte's with a lavender Orpington.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

My understanding is Lavender is a different genetic (self Blue) verses the genetic for Blue color....I have been breeding some rare American Games called "Delaware Fighting Blue's" or "Blue Hens" (the state bird of Delaware and Delaware Universities mascot) and these birds are the more "common" genetic for the Blue color. You can not get a Blue to breed true but you can get Lavender (self Blue) to breed true!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been playing with the chicken calculator. I have made it come up with a lavender laced red Wyandotte. Which should look almost just like a blue laced but breed true. I appreciate the advice. I know it won't be exactly the same but maybe it will be accepted by American standards sooner.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> I have been playing with the chicken calculator. I have made it come up with a lavender laced red Wyandotte. Which should look almost just like a blue laced but breed true. I appreciate the advice. I know it won't be exactly the same but maybe it will be accepted by American standards sooner.


The APA has accepted BLUE breeds that don't breed true so I don't see that as an issue when it comes to getting a breed into the SoP?!?! Can you be more specific???


----------



## Becky (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm curious to know more about this style. I am wanting to raise some broilers in this type of setup but would like to be able to use it for the others possibly.
Thanks


----------

